# Miss Jessie's Silkener: BEFORE & AFTER PICS!



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

I recently (December, 2010) visited Miss Jessie’s new salon in Soho NYC to receive a Silkener. Before making my appointment, I did a lot of research & found that it’s very hard to find up-to-date before and after pictures of a MJ’a Silkener (apart from their own website, anyway). 

So…  In the interest of helping out someone else who may consider a Silkener in the future, I’m posting my review and results 

*PROS*


The Salon is BEAUTIFUL. White, black and silver everywhere. Crystal chandeliers. Gorgeous! (as it should be for what they’re charging lol)


They keep a diary of your hair, which allows them to use a personalized regimen everytime you come to the salon


My silkener & hair cut was done by the salon owners themselves (Titi & Miko)


For the most part, the service was great

*CONS*


The consultation was a little unnecessary... However I could see how it could be helpful for someone who knows nothing about her own hair and didn’t do any research about the Silkener process. I had done my research, so I didn’t need to be convinced of anything. I had finally made my decision and was ready to go!


While the service was mostly great, I did have to politely ask an assistant not to detangle my hair from the roots. Eeek!


The price!  I knew this before I made my appointment... and I’ll be the first to admit that a Silkener is JUST AN OVERPRICED TEXLAX! Lol. However… it was totally worth it for me because I am not at all comfortable with applying relaxer to my own head. Not at all. In the future, and after LOTS and LOTS (& lots!) of research, perhaps I’ll feel more comfortable doing it on my own 


*THE RESULTS*

I am very happy with the results!  I loved my fro… but I couldn’t be more happy with my texlax!  Oops… I mean, Silkener . I *LOVE* that my hair is easier to manage, yet I still retain body and thickness. I am positive that my results would not have been as satisfactory if I had done it myself.

If you have any questions about my experience with the Salon or Silkener, please ask.


*ETA: I FINALLY RECEIVED THE PICTURES THAT I TOOK SHORTLY AFTER THE "SILKENER." SO, I'VE UPDATED THE OP WITH BETTER PICTURES.*


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm happy you had a good experience. From what I can see it turned out nice but ummm.... I need some bigger pics to look at. lol I'm blind so it's hard to admire the hair.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> I'm happy you had a good experience. From what I can see it turned out nice but ummm.... I need some bigger pics to look at. lol I'm blind so it's hard to admire the hair.



Thank you! lol! Agreed. The strip turned out a bit small. I'll post some more pics when I get home


----------



## Vinillablue (Feb 2, 2011)

Listen....you are being Ripped Off!!!!.....I went to them for more then 4 years....they fell out with each other 3years ago....Miko does all the work!!!!.....she was strong her sister...they had closed the shop and never told anyone!!!!!....I even followed her to DC 2x's while they were fighting!!!!.....they are about greed...and York is crazy!!!!...and rude!!!!!......they will fall out again, and you will be stuck!!!!..like myself and others were.....don't believe the smoke mirrors.....please Tori even set meup state bootleg salon that lied to me that they had the silver.....I don't know what they put in my hair!!!.....
I was almost bald because of their fighting.Go get a good stylist, that can do a tex-lax. And save your money!!!!!.....They are all hype!!!!!.....$300.00 for haircut in this economy!!!!....please!!!...Miko is nice!!!!...Titi is monster!!!!!!!!......get smart!!!!.......Look how much!!!....their products cost!!!!


----------



## Vinillablue (Feb 2, 2011)

Please save your money!!!!


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Feb 2, 2011)

lol OMG

Smiley- I can't wait to see a larger pic. From the small pic it looks nice.


----------



## Zaz (Feb 2, 2011)

What is the silver???...Who is York???...Why do you....type like this??? 

Anyhow OP, do you get to choose how much looser they get your hair or is it up to them? Your hair looks great, I've debated going to them for a dye job but those prices are a bit steep.


----------



## Akemi (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks gorgeous from what I can see.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Vinillablue said:


> Listen....you are being Ripped Off!!!!.....I went to them for more then 4 years....they fell out with each other 3years ago....Miko does all the work!!!!.....she was strong her sister...they had closed the shop and never told anyone!!!!!....I even followed her to DC 2x's while they were fighting!!!!.....they are about greed...and York is crazy!!!!...and rude!!!!!......they will fall out again, and you will be stuck!!!!..like myself and others were.....don't believe the smoke mirrors.....please Tori even set meup state bootleg salon that lied to me that they had the silver.....I don't know what they put in my hair!!!.....
> I was almost bald because of their fighting.Go get a good stylist, that can do a tex-lax. And save your money!!!!!.....They are all hype!!!!!.....$300.00 for haircut in this economy!!!!....please!!!...Miko is nice!!!!...Titi is monster!!!!!!!!......get smart!!!!.......Look how much!!!....their products cost!!!!



lol. I did my research before and I'd seen many comments like yours. Was it overpriced? Yes. I knew this before I got the service (3 years before, actually). I didn't make the decision lightly. When I think about how it could have turned out if I had done it myself, and how great the end result was... It was worth every. single. penny. For me


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Zaz said:


> Anyhow OP, do you get to choose how much looser they get your hair or is it up to them? Your hair looks great, I've debated going to them for a dye job but those prices are a bit steep.



 Thanks. Yes, I chose to have a looser process. In the picture, I have product in my hair, which weighs it down a little more. I can definitely wear a look with more body when I want.


----------



## melissa-bee (Feb 2, 2011)

Loads of people have already called it an overpriced texlax. It does look nice though.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> Loads of people have already called it an overpriced texlax. It does look nice though.



Thank you  I meant "I'll be the first to admit" as an expression. I didn't literally mean that I am the first to admit . I knew that I was going in for an overpriced texlax when I made my appointment.


----------



## lux10023 (Feb 2, 2011)

from what i can see it looks great...their salon is beauttttifulll...im still surprised that they are still working in the shop--i think they should just train and run the business..since their rlp over the yrs has been tumul..but then again what siblings dont have fights and etc...

i think everyone knows its a an overpriced textlax..like everything else overpriced in nyc...im like u..i will pay for a pricey item/service even though i know i can get it at a dollar store price...just preference i guess


----------



## Ms. Martina (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see any pics OP...

ETA: Nevermind...I see it now. I kept thinking that was your siggy...lol.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like it. How often do you have to go back?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Zaz said:


> What is the silver???...Who is York???...*Why do you....type like this???*
> 
> .


 


It looks great, OP.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Zaz said:


> What is the silver???...Who is York???...Why do you....type like this???



ETA: I'm Sorry. I thought this was about me. *foot in mouth*

Thanks again for the compliment. I'm going to upload the regular sized pics soon


----------



## Samoneisthebest (Feb 2, 2011)

What hair type are you naturally? What type would you say your texlaxed hair is? How is the upkeep? How often do you have to have to return to the salon?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Feb 2, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> Really though? lol!! You and I both know there is no problem with the way I write... ... ... <---  But, sure, go ahead and bust my balls... ... ... online behind an avatar :-/ LOL.
> 
> Thanks again for the compliment though. I'm going to upload the regular sized pics soon


 

I dont think that person was referring to you.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2011)

Vinillablue said:


> Listen....you are being Ripped Off!!!!.....I went to them for more then 4 years....they fell out with each other 3years ago....Miko does all the work!!!!.....she was strong her sister...they had closed the shop and never told anyone!!!!!....I even followed her to DC 2x's while they were fighting!!!!.....they are about greed...and York is crazy!!!!...and rude!!!!!......they will fall out again, and you will be stuck!!!!..like myself and others were.....don't believe the smoke mirrors.....please Tori even set meup state bootleg salon that lied to me that they had the silver.....I don't know what they put in my hair!!!.....
> I was almost bald because of their fighting.Go get a good stylist, that can do a tex-lax. And save your money!!!!!.....They are all hype!!!!!.....$300.00 for haircut in this economy!!!!....please!!!...Miko is nice!!!!...Titi is monster!!!!!!!!......get smart!!!!.......Look how much!!!....their products cost!!!!


 
d*mn, calm down Gina 



 GIFSoup


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I dont think that person was referring to you.



You're right. I apologize.


----------



## niqu92 (Feb 2, 2011)

it looks nice but i personally would nevereverever spend $300 on hair..id rather buy clothes with that money

before i was fully relaxed iwas tex-laxed&my stylist did it.i got the same results,if not better, for $65(which included blowdry&flat iron).imean i know you said you already knew you'd be spending a lot of money prior to your appointment but i reeeaaally think you should look for a stylist who can tex-lax.
but then again its your decision,im just giving you my opinion


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Feb 2, 2011)

It is NY and in Soho so you should expect the prices. I would never spend that much ...but I live in ATL and people wouldn't charge that much here. But you charge based on location. White people spend $300 for a cut from a non-celebrity hair stylist and its been okay in NY and LA...
Not saying everyone should go spend 300, but she did her research and she was okay with it.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks amazing. I'm glad it keeps some texture. I've been to Miss Jessie's salon in Soho and I'd never give up an arm and a leg for the process. kudos to you!


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> it looks nice but i personally would nevereverever spend $300 on hair..id rather buy clothes with that money
> 
> before i was fully relaxed iwas tex-laxed&my stylist did it.i got the same results,if not better, for $65(which included blowdry&flat iron).imean i know you said you already knew you'd be spending a lot of money prior to your appointment but i reeeaaally think you should look for a stylist who can tex-lax.
> but then again its your decision,im just giving you my opinion




I see where you're coming from, but I've already gone to them and they did a great job. It would be hard for me to go through the anxiety of trying someone new, not knowing if they will ruin the progress that I've made with my hair. For me, the peace of mind is 10000% worth it. 

Also, I work hard in my career. I have savings, 401K, no kids yet... Some people choose to spend their money on designer bags and shoes, I chose to reward myself by spending money on my hair. It's just a personal choice. In the future, when I feel confident in my knowledge & research, I will do my own texlax. Until then, I chose not to trust anyone else with my hair.

I appreciate all the feedback on the prices. However, my point in posting this was not because I needed to be convinced that it's expensive. Expensive or not, people walk into Miss Jessie's Salon for Silkeners every day. I just wanted to give those women a real-life example that is not on the Salon's website. I had trouble finding this in my research, so I decided to pay it forward and help others.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> I see where you're coming from, but I've already gone to them and they did a great job. It will be hard for me to go through the anxiety of trying someone new, not knowing if they will ruin the progress that I've made with my hair. For me, the peace of mind is 10000% worth it.
> 
> Also, I work hard in my career. I have savings, 401K, no kids yet... Some people choose to spend their money on designer bags and shoes, I chose to reward myself by spending money on my hair. It's just a personal choice. In the future, when I feel confident in my knowledge & research, I will do my own texlax. Until then, I chose not to trust anyone else with my hair.
> 
> I appreciate all the feedback on the prices. However, my point in posting this was not because I needed to be convinced that it's expensive. Expensive or not, people walk into Miss Jessie's Salon for Silkeners every day. I just wanted to give those women a real-life example that is not on the Salon's website. I had trouble finding this in my research, so I decided to pay it forward and help others.


Never mind, I got the answer from your reply to someone else.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

JayAnn0513 said:


> I like it. How often do you have to go back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank You. They tell you to come back every 3-4 months. I plan to stretch 5-6 months.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> So silkeners does involve chemicals?
> I've always wondered about that.




Yes. That is very important to understand. A "Silkener" is a weak relaxer, like a texlax.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> Yes. That is very important to understand. I "Silkener" is a weak relaxer, like a texlax.



So basically it's a relaxer with a ton of oils to delay it from flat out straightening your hair upon contact?  Oh wait I almost forgot it's Miss Jessies so that oil is probably mineral oil.  

I'm happy you like it OP!!


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> Yes. That is very important to understand. I "Silkener" is a weak relaxer, like a texlax.


It seems like she's able texlax to the point where people can do wash and go. I haven't gotten to that point. I can make that a new goal until December.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> So basically it's a relaxer with a ton of oils to delay it from flat out straightening your hair upon contact?  Oh wait I almost forgot it's Miss Jessies so that oil is probably mineral oil.
> 
> I'm happy you like it OP!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Samoneisthebest said:


> What hair type are you naturally? What type would you say your texlaxed hair is? How is the upkeep? How often do you have to have to return to the salon?



I'm sorry. I missed these questions. My natural hair was 4b. I'd say my texlaxed hair is 3b. 

Compared to my former hair regimen, I'd say the upkeep is pretty easy. When I first got it, I did a lot of wash-n-gos because I thought it was cute lol. Now, I'm back on track and I wear a bun most of the time, leaving a bang out in front. 

They tell you to return ever 3-4 months. I'm going to try to stretch longer than that. Ideally 6 months, but at least 5.


----------



## NYDee (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like the result you got. What did you add to the hair to get the wavy curls?



Smiley82 said:


> I'm sorry. I missed these questions. My natural hair was 4b. I'd say my texlaxed hair is 3b.
> 
> Compared to my former hair regimen, I'd say the upkeep is pretty easy. When I first got it, I did a lot of wash-n-gos because I thought it was cute lol. Now, I'm back on track and I wear a bun most of the time, leaving a bang out in front.
> 
> They tell you to return ever 3-4 months. I'm going to try to stretch longer than that. Ideally 6 months, but at least 5.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

NYDee said:


> I really like the result you got. What did you add to the hair to get the wavy curls?



Thank you! I like to use Nourishing Spa Nova Care leave-in conditioner by Alter Ego. I seal with EVOO. If I don't put any product in my hair, It looks like the picture of me on the red couch. Still wavy, but poofier (...that's not a word, is it? lol). I love the poofy look... but, as we all know, too many fly-aways can lead to SSKs. So, if I choose to wear a wash & go, I usually put a leave-in on. I'm new to this, so I'm still looking for other  leave-ins to try and see how they work.


----------



## wrapngo (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow....I think your hair is gorgeous and I love the look of the Silkener.  I personally think it is worth the money if the end results gives you a peace of mind and meet your expectations.  I think about things that I have cut corners on in the past and in the end regret it and just wish I had paid for quality and reassurance.  We have to realized that it is not other people we are pleasing but ourselves and yes you will always receive plenty of feedback from others regardless of your disclaimer that you researched it and you were aware of  the cost for this service.  

Thank you for the real-life example.


----------



## janda (Feb 2, 2011)

OP your hair looks really nice. Don't let anyone make  you feel badly for spending your money on your hair. I also will pay a premium for great service, ambiance and reliable results.


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 2, 2011)

it's beautiful!  very nice!


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 2, 2011)

It sounds like you had a positive experience.  I'm glad you're happy w/the results and found a place you can trust w/your hair.  Not all texlaxed hair I've seen looks okay w/a wash n go but you look like your hair still has some texture.  Does your hair feel dryer? Just curious.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience at the salon.  I have always wondered what it was like there.  Since I know I won't get the chance to go so it was cool to read about it.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 2, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> It sounds like you had a positive experience.  I'm glad you're happy w/the results and found a place you can trust w/your hair.  Not all texlaxed hair I've seen looks okay w/a wash n go but you look like your hair still has some texture.  Does your hair feel dryer? Just curious.



I've actually found that my hair holds moisture better. I had extreme problems with dryness when my hair was natural. My hair was dryer than normal. I had to go to great lengths to keep it moisturized. I didn't mind, because caring for ones hair is a labor of love. However, I have noticed (and appreciated) that my hair holds moisture much better after the texlax.


----------



## Lady S (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the pics!


----------



## keepithealthy (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks really cute!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice results..thanks for sharing


----------



## danysedai (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, looks nice on you.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Feb 3, 2011)

Your hair looks great & thanks for sharing.  I don't know if you like using gel but Eco styler is a good one to try on top of your leave in for wash n go's.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks OP for sharing your experience.  I've (finally!) gotten my sister, who's relaxed, more interested in properly caring for and growing her hair....I now have more information to share with her.  

Thanks again.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 3, 2011)

Ladybug33 said:


> Your hair looks great & thanks for sharing.  I don't know if you like using gel but Eco styler is a good one to try on top of your leave in for wash n go's.



Thank you  I keep hearing good things bout Eco styler. I am definitely going to pick some up.


----------



## Lynnerie (Feb 3, 2011)

Love the results of your hair. I also believe you get what you pay for. They definitely know what their doing. Your hair is a consistent texture and thats crucial with a texlax. Hope you can post more pics. 

Thanks for sharing your experience too.


----------



## Vinillablue (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sorry.....your looks nice!!!!!........but I was just warning you!!!!.....if they fall out again....you will have to go some where else. I had an appointment they never called me back three months!!!....They do not have to charge as much as they do!!!....every time I went in there they wanted me to get a trim for $250.00.....I go to hair talent in Conn. and I pay a lot less for great service!!! .....great hair care.Miko is a great person, but her sister who does not even do hair!!!!....is money hungry. And you have to understandshe lied to me and sent me across town when they were fighting, to someone, who I thought did the silver, but ended up giving just a perm. I almost lost all my hair!!!...I was warning her justin case....no one should have to go threw that!!!!.....What I went threw was a nightmare.


----------



## fitnessmommy (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks very pretty! They did a fabulous job on you! =)


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow-that's dramatic!  So you dont miss your curls/volume at all?!  Looks kinda wavy instead of curly....like a 4 something to a 2 something...


----------



## Vinillablue (Feb 3, 2011)

Smiley...I was never trying to make you feel bad about spending your money!!!.....I was just trying to let you know. I went to them for years. And I was a faithful client. I always went on time, never canceled my appointments. I even followed Miko to DC....when they were in the middle of their fighting. I just wanted you to know in case you call back for an appointment and they fall out again!!!...What York did was not good and it almost I cost me every strand of hair on my head. I did not want it to happen to you. l am so sorry for coming off wrong. They messed me up 2x's and I thought you should know.


----------



## Vinillablue (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, I was on my Evo.....lol


----------



## Qtee (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great...


----------



## brucebettye (Feb 3, 2011)

Your hair looks great and I am happy that you are glad with results. I have spent $300 on getting my hair braided(including hair) before and I know people that spend way more than that on a great weave (even on a bad one).


----------



## levone (Feb 4, 2011)

Great results, thanks for sharing!  I'm not interested in a silkener, but if I was in the area and had the opportunity I would try to get an appointment.  I am very capable of doing my own hair and normally won't spend much money myself, but I would love to see how their twist out or shingling process would work on my hair.  I love looking at the pics on their website, lol.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 4, 2011)

Vinillablue said:


> I'm sorry.....your looks nice!!!!!........but I was just warning you!!!!.....if they fall out again....you will have to go some where else. I had an appointment they never called me back three months!!!....They do not have to charge as much as they do!!!....every time I went in there they wanted me to get a trim for $250.00.....I go to hair talent in Conn. and I pay a lot less for great service!!! .....great hair care.Miko is a great person, but her sister who does not even do hair!!!!....is money hungry. And you have to understandshe lied to me and sent me across town when they were fighting, to someone, who I thought did the silver, but ended up giving just a perm. I almost lost all my hair!!!...I was warning her justin case....no one should have to go threw that!!!!.....What I went threw was a nightmare.


 

Wait a minute.......


 Is this who I think this is????

Quick Question....
Did you get "kidnapped" in a cab?????


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 4, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> Wow-that's dramatic!  So you dont miss your curls/volume at all?!  Looks kinda wavy instead of curly....like a 4 something to a 2 something...



I'm not big on hair-typing, so you tell me lol. It doesn't really matter to me. When I had a fro, I didn't have much curl definition. I had extreme shrinkages as well. I miss my fro... but not enough lol! I'm really loving the texlax. I plan to stretch six months & my hair has always been consistent with growth. It grows pretty fast. So, if i ever decide that I want to go natural again, I have no problem chopping instead of touching up after a stretch. I don't see that happening anytime soon, but I definitely feel comfortable knowing that is an option.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 4, 2011)

Vinillablue said:


> I'm sorry.....your looks nice!!!!!........but I was just warning you!!!!.....if they fall out again....you will have to go some where else. I had an appointment they never called me back three months!!!....They do not have to charge as much as they do!!!....every time I went in there they wanted me to get a trim for $250.00.....I go to hair talent in Conn. and I pay a lot less for great service!!! .....great hair care.Miko is a great person, but her sister who does not even do hair!!!!....is money hungry. And you have to understandshe lied to me and sent me across town when they were fighting, to someone, who I thought did the silver, but ended up giving just a perm. I almost lost all my hair!!!...I was warning her justin case....no one should have to go threw that!!!!.....What I went threw was a nightmare.



I appreciate your feedback. Everyone has had a bad experience with everything. If I made decisions about my hair based on the bad experiences of others, I would just have to shave my head bald, because there isn't a thing out there that people haven't had a bad experiences with. Also, with a Silkener, as well as with any chemical process, the regimen you keep with your hair plays a huge role in weather or not the process will be successful. However, I thank you for commenting so that women researching the topic can see both points of view and make their own decision.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Feb 4, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Wait a minute.......
> 
> 
> Is this who I think this is????
> ...


----------



## Noryette (Feb 8, 2011)

brucebettye said:


> Your hair looks great and I am happy that you are glad with results. I have spent $300 on getting my hair braided(including hair) before and I know people that spend way more than that on a great weave (*even on a bad one*).



Preach!    And hardcore product junkies can easily spend that much over a few months!    It sounds like she's loving her hair (and it looks good to me). So that's money well spent in my book.


----------



## Miss_C (Feb 8, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Wait a minute.......
> 
> 
> Is this who I think this is????
> ...


 

Girl you know you wrong. Last time I bought that up the thread went *poof* so be careful.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 8, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Wait a minute.......
> 
> 
> Is this who I think this is????
> ...



that's incorrect, you are speaking about another poster


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 8, 2011)

Your hair looks great! I'm glad you are enjoying your hair more now!


----------



## so so chic (Feb 8, 2011)

It looks really great!  It was nice of you to take the time to post your results for the benefit of others.


----------



## SmileyNY (Feb 9, 2011)

so so chic said:


> It looks really great!  It was nice of you to take the time to post your results for the benefit of others.





thaidreams said:


> Your hair looks great! I'm glad you are enjoying your hair more now!





Noryette said:


> Preach!    And hardcore product junkies can easily spend that much over a few months!    It sounds like she's loving her hair (and it looks good to me). So that's money well spent in my book.



Thank you ladies


----------



## Janet' (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm glad that you are satisfied with the results! - You have to do what's best for your hair- so go you!


----------



## Kiki28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous hair!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## **SaSSy** (Feb 9, 2011)

Just because some people on here won't spent $300 for a services doesn't mean OP was a fool, sucker, or whatever people are calling her. It's not right some people are saying those things and if she likes it, then let it be. It came out really nice, maybe OP you should find somewhere a little cheaper for the touch-up since I heard they charge in the hundreds just for that.


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2011)

Its very pretty.....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 6, 2011)

I took some pictures shortly after receiving the Silkener and I finally got them back...So, I've updated the OP with more pics


----------



## winnettag (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for updating! 
Do you know how much the touch-ups will cost?


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 6, 2011)

winnettag said:


> Thanks for updating!
> Do you know how much the touch-ups will cost?



No problem  I don't know for sure, but I expect the touch up to cost the same as the first application. Even though a lot less product will be used, I think touch-ups are more work b/c the stylist has to take extra special care not to overlap. I will be pleasantly surprised if my touch-ups cost any less. 

I'm planning to have my first touch up in April or May & I'll post an update 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Freespirit02 (Mar 6, 2011)

brucebettye said:


> Your hair looks great and I am happy that you are glad with results. I have spent $300 on getting my hair braided(including hair) before and I know people that spend way more than that on a great weave (even on a bad one).




That's why I thought it was a little crazy people were talking about the price. Especially since people (including myself) has spent close to 200 bucks on hair they throw out in a month and a half. At least she spent the money on hair that is growing out of scalp. 
Do your thing OP..if you like it..I love it.


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 6, 2011)

It looks very nice!


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 6, 2011)

Alta Angel said:


> It looks very nice!



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks very pretty! I totally have questions about the process! Did they comb the product in and did they comb while it was in? What tool did they apply the "silkener" with or just with hands? Also, how long would you say it was in your head for?


I've been natural since 2005 and now have major heat damage rendering the front and sides of my hair loosely wavy  (some parts stick straight that I despise!) but the back has not been affected and is a super frizzy 3b that poofs out  and doesn't match the rest of my hair so I'm considering texlaxing that part. I was going to do it last year but changed my mind lol. Now I'm really considering it. Even without the heat damage I believe I have mismatched textures on my head and I just can't stand it.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 6, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Looks very pretty! I totally have questions about the process! Did they comb the product in and did they comb while it was in? What tool did they apply the "silkener" with or just with hands? Also, how long would you say it was in your head for?
> 
> 
> I've been natural since 2005 and now have major heat damage rendering the front and sides of my hair loosely wavy  (some parts stick straight that I despise!) but the back has not been affected and is a super frizzy 3b that poofs out  and doesn't match the rest of my hair so I'm considering texlaxing that part. I was going to do it last year but changed my mind lol. Now I'm really considering it. Even without the heat damage I believe I have mismatched textures on my head and I just can't stand it.




Thank you  No, they did not comb in in. It was applied with gloved hands. I'd say it was in my head for about 10-12 minutes. Everyone's Silkener/texlax won't look the same because it only relaxes the natural shape of your hair (or the shape that your hair already has). For that reason, if your hair is straight in some areas due to heat damage, a Silkener or texlax would only make those parts even straighter. It will not give your hair texture. You could try a texturizer, but I wouldn't recommend it. Maybe you could do braid/twist outs in that area while you slowly cut the heat damage off and transition back to your natural texture.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!  Actually I want to loosen the tighter curly parts if I can to match the looser hair which is all except the back.... I think I would leave the perm in for maybe 6 minutes max since I'm starting with a 3b albeit super frizzy but still no tighter than a 3b even in the most annoying spots. I do not want straight, I just want to loosen down to a true 3a or even 2b or c is that exists ... Believe it or not, I think I trust the job done by myself more than by professionals lol. I just have no faith in stylists unless it's for simple stuff but even so I'd prefer only my hands in my hair.....


----------



## levone (Mar 7, 2011)

Your hair looks great!  Thanks for posting the updated pictures.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great!
Not sure if this was asked but how long have you been natural? you have gorgeous hair silkened and unsilkened


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 7, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Thanks for the info!!  Actually I want to loosen the tighter curly parts if I can to match the looser hair which is all except the back.... I think I would leave the perm in for maybe 6 minutes max since I'm starting with a 3b albeit super frizzy but still no tighter than a 3b even in the most annoying spots. I do not want straight, I just want to loosen down to a true 3a or even 2b or c is that exists ... Believe it or not, I think I trust the job done by myself more than by professionals lol. I just have no faith in stylists unless it's for simple stuff but even so I'd prefer only my hands in my hair.....



Good Luck


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 7, 2011)

Anastaja11 said:


> Looks great!
> Not sure if this was asked but how long have you been natural? you have gorgeous hair silkened and unsilkened



Thank you  I went natural for the first time in 2001. I cut my hair with only an inch of new growth. I permed once in 2003 & hated how thin & limp my hair was.... So I transitioned again and was natural from 2004 through December 2010. So, I was natural for a total of 8 years.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 7, 2011)

I think your hair looks beautiful!!!  And if you're happy, then it's money well-spent. Flaunt it, girl!


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 7, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I think your hair looks beautiful!!!  And if you're happy, then it's money well-spent. Flaunt it, girl!



Thank you! Now that I'm taking better care of my hair... I aiming to grow texlaxed locks as long and beautiful as yours


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 7, 2011)

Really looks beautiful, Smiley. I so missed the boat! I lived with Titi & Miko when they owned Curve, but I was a super low-maintenance natural then. After hearing about them on hair boards, I called and Titi said they were overbooked for months ahead. I couldn't afford it anyway.

I'm texlaxing now, based on DIY Silkener tips posted on LHCF, but if I could afford a pro, I'd go for texlaxing and cuts. Had a great stylist who nursed my hair back to health in NYC at less than others charged to burn it off my head. Finding what works for you gives you peace of mind.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 7, 2011)

RelaxednNapulous said:


> Really looks beautiful, Smiley. I so missed the boat! I lived with Titi & Miko when they owned Curve, but I was a super low-maintenance natural then. After hearing about them on hair boards, I called and Titi said they were overbooked for months ahead. I couldn't afford it anyway.
> 
> I'm texlaxing now, based on DIY Silkener tips posted on LHCF, but if I could afford a pro, I'd go for texlaxing and cuts. Had a great stylist who nursed my hair back to health in NYC at less than others charged to burn it off my head. Finding what works for you gives you peace of mind.



Thank you! I'll have to check out those silkener tips, as I do plan to do my own texlaxes in the future... Waay in the future lol.


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 7, 2011)

Smiley82 said:


> Thank you! I'll have to check out those silkener tips, as I do plan to do my own texlaxes in the future... Waay in the future lol.



Definitely. I know I'm not retaining as much as I should, due to self-relaxing. The "silkened" parts have a great curl pattern and seem healthier, too. The old growth is unevenly relaxed, curls going in different directions, etc. Self relaxing is not to be entered into lightly.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Mar 7, 2011)

OP, your hair looks great!!!


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 7, 2011)

Is their silkener thio-based or sodium/calcium hydroxide based?  What's in it?


----------



## MissYocairis (Mar 7, 2011)

Vinillablue said:


> ...I was warning her justin case.....



1-800-SAFE-AUTO!  



(corny, sorry, I've just never seen that double entendre in real life like that)


----------



## LaBelleLL (Mar 8, 2011)

So is a silkener like a perm? Or like a really mild relaxer that loosens the curl? Your hair resembles relaxed hair that has been washed and airdried.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 8, 2011)

^^As far as I've read, its Affirm Fiberguard Mild which is lye... maybe mixed with a protein conditioner applied and not smoothed or combed through......  Sounds like it could easily be duplicated to me lol. I wouldn't dare try it all over my head to be honest, but I am SOO tempted to try it in my trouble spots in my crown.  I would never let ANY relaxer near my front and sides because the hair is just too porous and it doesn't get curly enough to begin with. I suffered horrendous breakage down to maybe an inch or so of hair years ago after a relaxer at the salon. Never ever again.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 8, 2011)

How is the poof factor with the silkener? It looks nice and manageable in the pics but is it like that before styling/wetting etc? I think i could deal with my crown and back of my head if it would just poof less but without any loosening. If this technique loosens my curl but keeps the poofy frizz then it's all a waste lol.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't realize that the silkerner had chemicals in it. I thought the silkerner was a conditioner that made the hair super detangled. Is there one without the chemical?


----------



## FutureMD (Mar 8, 2011)

CurlyMoo.  The answer is no. To loosen your the natural curl or coil in your hair, you have to weaken the disulfide bonds that are responsible for the hair's quatenary structure (since Hair is a protein).  No ways around that.  Even though heat can damage your hair and make it limp, it doesn't do it by the same mechanism as the sodium or calcium hydroxide. So that's why heat damaged hair doesn't quite look like relaxed hair. You've damaged the bond but it's a bit different.  And if you "heat" your hair at the proper temperature, it reverts to its natural shape over time. 

The nature of ANY chemical bond in your body (e.g. ionic, covalent, polar, non-polar) dictates the manner in which it can be altered and what needs to happen for that alternation to be permanent.

The way that a jheri curl works (and other thio-based products) is by REFORMING new disulfide bonds with the chemicals that are in those products.  A relaxer loosens the bonds and leaves it loosened.  A thio "perm" loosens and then reforms new ones in the new shape.

This is not something that can be achieved mechanically (which is basically what brushing and combing are...they just separate your individual strands and can't affect the bonds).

So if you want lasting curls in hair that isn't naturally curly, you'll need to use a chemical or settle for roller setting or other styling methods that put temporary curl in your hair. 

It's unfortunate that people originally thought this process was non-chemical.  Anything that alters your hair on this level has to be a chemical process.  (I have no issue with relaxers, that is just the science behind them).

Yeah, I had a hairdresser who relaxed my hair and had the same results that people had with "silkeners" and that was with a mild relaxer applied for just a few moments.  He didn't add anything to it (it was Affirm mild), just did it very quickly.  My result was curlier than the OP, but very much like what you see in the Miss Jessie's website.  It all depends on how long its on and what your natural hair texture is.  

OP, your hair looks nice and I know that you've shaved a lot of time off of maintenance.  Really thick and long hair is a LOT of work.  And since so many hairdressers have issues with hair not being totally straight, I wound up losing all of my hair when I went to a new person(old one vanished) who thought that the old hairdresser's light relaxing method was flawed.  So my advice would be to either keep paying the money to people who have made a business out of lightly relaxing hair or do it yourself.  You might go to someone who disapproves of the fact that your hair isn't bone straight and decides to "help" you out.  (The hairdresser that ruined my hair used stronger relaxer and pulled it through even when told not too).  

But you shouldn't necessarily have to do more than be fast, get an even application all over, or add something to "weaken" the relaxer a bit to get a good result if you want to do it yourself.  But getting the timing right on any chemical process is the key.


----------



## FutureMD (Mar 8, 2011)

serena...
The poof factor all depends on your hair and the degree to which it is "silkened" relaxed. So no one here can tell you what your hair would look like b/c that would depend on the application time and your hair.

So I've seen people who still had a lot(and while their hair was straighter than when they started, it still looked as natural as many others), and some won't have much(longer application time or looser curl pattern to start with), but if I'm not mistaken, they consult about how much you want your hair straightened too, but I'll let the OP answer that part since she actually went to the salon.  I'm only answering based on the science or friends who got it done.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 8, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> OP, your hair looks great!!!



Thank You 




Guitarhero said:


> Is their silkener thio-based or sodium/calcium hydroxide based?  What's in it?





LaBelleLL said:


> So is a silkener like a perm? Or like a really mild relaxer that loosens the curl? Your hair resembles relaxed hair that has been washed and airdried.



Yes, a silkener is a weak Lye relaxer.




SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> How is the poof factor with the silkener? It looks nice and manageable in the pics but is it like that before styling/wetting etc? I think i could deal with my crown and back of my head if it would just poof less but without any loosening. If this technique loosens my curl but keeps the poofy frizz then it's all a waste lol.



My hair gets poofy if I let it dry w/o any product in it (see the photo of me on the red couch. I actually LOVE my poofy look!! Unfortunately, I don't rock it often b/c I fear SSKs. My goal with the silkener was never to have straight or flat hair, so poofyness (did I just make up a word? lol) isn't a factor for me. Because it has been 11 weeks since my silkener and I have about 1.5 inches of new growth, I have an even greater poofyness factor (lol). I love it b/c I get to retain some of the thickness that I had while I was natural, yet my hair is more manageable and holds styles better.




CurlyMoo said:


> I didn't realize that the silkerner had chemicals in it. I thought the silkener was a conditioner that made the hair super detangled. Is there one without the chemical?



Yes, a Silkener is a weak relaxer. This is no secret. It's just a fancy name for a texlax. Asking if there Silkener without chemicals is like asking if there is a perm without them. However, if I ever discover a way to Silken w/o chemicals... I'll be the first to let everyone on this board know... $$$$$ lol!


----------



## Zaz (Mar 8, 2011)

CurlyMoo Maybe you're thinking of their stretch silkening creme which is just a styling creme and not a chemical hair straightener?


----------



## LovinLocks (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm loving the .jpg in the signature area.  Got me  up.   Did you create it, LOL?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaz said:


> @CurlyMoo Maybe you're thinking of their stretch silkening creme which is just a styling creme and not a chemical hair straightener?


 
I knew I wasn't crazy. Yes that's the one. Can you please post the one with chemicals.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 8, 2011)

LovinLocks said:


> I'm loving the .jpg in the signature area.  Got me  up.   Did you create it, LOL?



lol!! Thanks  I stole it from my friend's FB page 




CurlyMoo said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy. Yes that's the one. Can you please post the one with chemicals.



"Silkener" is the name of the process. It's not an actual product.


----------



## Zaz (Mar 8, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy. Yes that's the one. Can you please post the one with chemicals.



The one with the chemicals is a salon service that cannot be purchased anywhere you can only get it done at their Brooklyn NY salon. From their website:


> Miss Jessie’s salon (Brooklyn, New York) is the only authorized salon to perform the Silkener™.
> 
> The retail locations carry the Miss Jessie’s product line only (CURLY PUDDING, CURLY MERINGUE, CURLY BUTTERCREME, BABY BUTTERCREME RAPID RECOVERY, STRETCH SILKENING CRÈME, QUICK CURLS, CRÈME DE LA CRÈME, CRÈME DE LA CURL and SUPER SLIP SUDSY SHAMPOO). They are not currently trained or licensed to offer the Silkener™ as a service.


http://www.missjessies.com/site/07_faq/faqsilkner.htm
I guess they don't want anyone having a bad experience and blaming it on them when they lose their curl pattern entirely.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 8, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^As far as I've read, its Affirm Fiberguard Mild which is lye... maybe mixed with a protein conditioner applied and not smoothed or combed through......  Sounds like it could easily be duplicated to me lol. I wouldn't dare try it all over my head to be honest, but I am SOO tempted to try it in my trouble spots in my crown.  I would never let ANY relaxer near my front and sides because the hair is just too porous and it doesn't get curly enough to begin with. I suffered horrendous breakage down to maybe an inch or so of hair years ago after a relaxer at the salon. Never ever again.




Excuse me?  Aha!  I thought they had their own product...at this point, it's just a technique.  Interesting.


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 8, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Excuse me?  Aha!  I thought they had their own product...at this point, it's just a technique.  Interesting.



It's really not much different than a texlax. Many people who do their own texlaxes also cut their relaxer with oil and/or conditioner


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 25, 2011)

Had to revisit this thread.  How is the job holding up? Any reversion? Have you gotten a touch up?

I did do the texlax in the back of my hair TWICE months ago and it did not take either time lol. I think I based my hair too heavily (for fear of damage) and did not leave it in long enough plus used mild.  It loosened my hair for a couple of weeks then it all reverted lol so I doubt I would ever try it again. I still fantasize about getting it done by Miss Jessies though . Maybe one day.


----------



## NYDee (Jul 25, 2011)

Are the new pics you added wash-and-gos or braidouts?


----------



## Ishraq (Jul 25, 2011)

love the hair.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 25, 2011)

heeeyy  When did this thread start bumping again? 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 25, 2011)

Ishraq said:


> love the hair.



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 25, 2011)

NYDee said:


> Are the new pics you added wash-and-gos or braidouts?



I didn't do a braid out, but for the professional pictures, my hair was dried with heat. After my wash/condition & some leave-in was put in my hair... I sat under a dryer. After my hair was dry, it was fluffed up for volume. It's called "finger styling". It makes my waves look more defined & cuts way down on the frizz, but I don't like it b/c my hair feels too hard after. 

The other pics are wash & gos that were air dried. I prefer that look.  


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 25, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Had to revisit this thread.  How is the job holding up? Any reversion? Have you gotten a touch up?
> 
> I did do the texlax in the back of my hair TWICE months ago and it did not take either time lol. I think I based my hair too heavily (for fear of damage) and did not leave it in long enough plus used mild.  It loosened my hair for a couple of weeks then it all reverted lol so I doubt I would ever try it again. I still fantasize about getting it done by Miss Jessies though . Maybe one day.



So far I've gotten 1 touch up at Miss Jessie's. I'm planning to do my own touch up next time... in August or September. 

My hair doesn't revert, but it gets bigger as my new growth comes in. I like it big ... But it's a lil hot in the summertime, though. I might get a weave for the month of August. That may seem like it would be hotter... But it's not. Back when I was natural, my head was cooler when I had a weave b/c I could actually feel the breeze on my scalp since my hair was cornrowed underneath lol. 

I need to post some update pics. I might do a length check this weekend. I'll post pics before & after if I do 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## belldandy (Jul 26, 2011)

miss jessies is just an overpriced line that i will never ever try but i am glad your texlax came out the way you wanted.  i get good results with texlaxing with a regular relaxer...

your pics look very nice and professionally done though...  .....


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 26, 2011)

belldandy said:


> miss jessies is just an overpriced line that i will never ever try but i am glad your texlax came out the way you wanted.  i get good results with texlaxing with a regular relaxer...
> 
> your pics look very nice and professionally done though...  .....



Thank you  As I've stated in the thread, it's not my goal to "sell" anyone on Miss Jessie's products. This thread is for people who've considered getting a "Silkener" or  are curious about it. There are very few "real life" reviews on the net, so I thought it would be helpful to document mine  I'm glad it turned out well too. I couldn't be happier with the results & it was worth every penny.




Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## GinnyP (Aug 12, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 12, 2011)

Are the straight strands in the front a result of those hairs processing faster than the others or are you like me, multi-textured? I contemplated the Silkener for a long time some years ago (back when the sisters were on the outs) & even made an appointment but changed my mind.

It was explained to me that because of my many textures, my wavy hair would go straight, my curly hair would go wavy & my kinky hair would go curly.


----------



## SmileyNY (Aug 13, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Are the straight strands in the front a result of those hairs processing faster than the others or are you like me, multi-textured? I contemplated the Silkener for a long time some years ago (back when the sisters were on the outs) & even made an appointment but changed my mind.
> 
> It was explained to me that because of my many textures, my wavy hair would go straight, my curly hair would go wavy & my kinky hair would go curly.



The shorter & straighter strands in the front were my own doing. Before I got my first Silkener, I wore weaves pretty much back to back for 6 months. It was great for protecting my natural hair underneath, but bad for the small portion that I left out on the top. I dyed it & constantly flat ironed it to get it to blend with the weave. That small portion of my hair was heat damaged. 

Since then it has grown out about 3 inches & I've almost completely cut off the heat damage. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SmileyNY (Aug 13, 2011)

jancan7 said:


> beautiful!



Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Embyra (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting op


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 29, 2012)

where are the pic updates? I'd love to see. I plan on staying natural but I always like to know as much as I can in case it helps someone else (or I change my mind lol)


----------



## abioni (Nov 13, 2014)

SmileyNY, any update on how your hair turned out years later?


----------



## SmileyNY (Nov 13, 2014)

abioni said:


> SmileyNY, any update on how your hair turned out years later?



Hey abioni  I started doing my own "silkeners" a long time ago. Although, I haven't given myself one in about 8 months. I'm still debating as to whether I"m going to get a touch up or just let it grow out natural. 

I got a hair cut (to just past shoulder length) in December of last year because I getting bored with my hair and wanted to try something different. Before the cut, I was stuck at just past MBL for a while. 

I will either texlax my hair for the holidays, or, if I decide to go natural, I'll get box braids. 

I love having texlaxed hair... but I'm lazy about doing the touch ups. It's time consuming and nerve racking, because I'm very careful and tedious about it. Also, I don't mind my natural hair. 

One thing I've learned over the years is that my texlaxed hair isn't any easier to manage than my natural hair. I put in the same work, if not a little more since I have to do touch ups every so often. 

I'll update the thread when I decide


----------

